# UAE contract or UK contract?



## dimkatsar (May 16, 2011)

Good evening,
I have a dilemma. 
I am on my way to receive soon an offer from a company.I am a network engineer
with 9yrs of experience.
The company that i am going to work for is located in UK but the company that is going to hire me is located in Dubai.
The company in Dubai had informed me initially that i could been offered a UAE contract but there is also a possibility to offer me a UK contract instead.
The thing, as they told me, is that the company in UK may have a problem in case i have a uae contract because i will be a uk citizen working for them, without paying any taxes at all because of the uae contract.
So what the main differences between a uk contract and a uae contract except that in case of a uae contract there are no taxes at all.
What you could advice me to do?. 
What are the benefits that a contract usually must have except from the basic salary?.
Thank you


----------



## ALLAITH (May 19, 2011)

hi
actulay i don`t have any information about the Uk conntract, but i think the contract matter it`s belong to the company, what i mean i don`t think they will ask you if you want a UK contract or UAE contract, usualy in the company which they are orieganly from other contries and they have branches here in dubai, and they will send you to work here i mean in dubai, so you need any way to make a UAE contract to be working legaly for them here.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Personally i would prefer to have a UK contract from a UK company as it will actually mean something. A contract from any Dubai company is not worth the paper it is written on as they could change it at any time and you have no mchoice but to accept the changes. 
I see that you are from Greecebut a UK Citizen and as such you simply have to inform the Tax office in advence that you are moving abroad, fill in the appropriate no tax form and then you will be registered in the UK as a zero tax payer.


----------



## dimkatsar (May 16, 2011)

thank you both in advance.I want to be more specific.The company that i am going to be employed from, has a branch in Dubai and acts basically as a recruitment agency.
The company-customer that i am going to work for, is located in UK. 
So that i need to know is basically what option would be the most ideal for me.Having a UK or a UAE contract?.

Based on the fact that the company from which i am going to be hired, is located in Dubai,could i have the option to tell them that i would desire to have a UAE contract?.Would it be a problem for the UK company, if i work for them having a uae contract and not pay taxes as a uk citizen?.

Moreover, what other extra benefits i could negotiate except my basic salary?.
What is an average salary for someone like me having 9yrs of experience in telecomms & networks?. I have a BSc in Electronics/Electrical Engineering and also an MSc in Telecomms and Computer networking. Furthermore, i possess many vendors certifications like cisco,huawei,microsoft.

What are the prospects for a network engineer working in UAE?. Are there still many projects that i could be involved in?.

I really dont know how to handle this.
thank you again


----------

